# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар по послушанию в Омске!

## Немка



----------


## Jevgeni

Опять семинар. Таня , мы скоро забудем как ты выглядишь. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Опять семинар. Таня , мы скоро забудем как ты выглядишь.


Женя, не боись..., я буду постоянно о себе напоминать. :Ap: 
Каролина, какая замечательная красочная реклама!!! Мне очень понравилась. :Ah:

----------


## bravada

Татьяна, как здорово, что вы к нам едете :) давно читаю этот форум, но даже и мечтать не могла, что семинар пройдет в Омске. Скажите, есть ли какие-то ограничения для участия по возрасту и уровню собак? у меня щенок н.о, в сентябре будет 8 месяцев, послушанием, конечно, занимаемся, но пока не все гладко.

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, как здорово, что вы к нам едете :) давно читаю этот форум, но даже и мечтать не могла, что семинар пройдет в Омске. Скажите, есть ли какие-то ограничения для участия по возрасту и уровню собак? у меня щенок н.о, в сентябре будет 8 месяцев, послушанием, конечно, занимаемся, но пока не все гладко.


Я рада всем! Но по регистрации Вы обращайтесь к организаторам . Надеюсь на встречу! :Ab:

----------


## bravada

Значит будем звонить Каролине и Алексею, надеюсь нас возьмут :)

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

А стоимость участия с собакой и без? Есть ограничения по готовности собак, представляемых на семинаре?.. Большое спасибо.

----------


## Tatjana

Артём, я готова работать с любым проводником и любой собакой независимо от степени готовности. По финансовым вопросам пожалуйста обращайся к организаторам. :Ab:

----------


## Немка

Большая просьба всем кто записался на семинар позвонить по вышеуказанным телефонным номерам!

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Татьяна, Еще раз спасибо Вам за отличный семинар! Мы с Сергеем почерпнули для себя очень много нового. Теперь в успехе на "России"-2010 не сомневаемся! Знания теперь есть,  а упорства нам не занимать! В прошлом году мы с Родином занимались и в -35. Мордочка вся в снегу, а работает с удовольствием! После соренований у нас как-то пропал настрой, но после семинара снова хочется заниматься.
Успехов Вам во всем!  :Ax:

----------


## bravada

*Татьяна*,
присоединяюсь к Лере и Родину: после вашего семинара действительно очень хочется продолжать заниматься, где-то что-то попробовать, где-то подкорректировать. На семинаре я была без своего щенка, но все равно вынесла очень много полезного: уже начали пользоваться наведением, вернула поощрение лакомством (до этого думала, что щенку в 8 месяцев оно уже не так интересно), но самое главное решили больше внимания уделять физическому развитию щенка, ничего не форсировать, не прыгать, то что нам еще по силам, активно применяем упражнения "восьмерку" и "волчок" в начале занятий - щенку это нравится, да и посмотреть со стороны весело  :Ap:  поэтому еще раз БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! Алена

----------


## Tatjana

Лера, Алёна, спасибо за добрые слова! :Ax: 
Я к вечеру в понедельник добралась до дома с 6-ти часовым перелетом. 
После семинара каждый раз прокручиваю в голове те важные моменты, над которыми мы работали. Всё ли я предусмотрела, всё ли показала, как смогла донести главную мысль. Потому что за 2 дня невозможно охватить все аспекты дрессировки.
Я бы хотела, что бы после семинара помимо предложенных технических приёмов, проводники сделали вот такие общие выводы:
1. В обучении собаки всегда надо помнить о мотивации, которая включает в себя инстинкты добычи, пищи и социальный. И никогда не пренебрегать этим правилом. 
2. Понимать, что такое баланс в работе. Я надеюсь, что многочисленными примерами смогла это показать.
3. Уделять серьезное внимание физическому тренингу спортивной собаки. Понимать, какое значение для спортивного результата имеет хорошее физическое состояние собаки. Как разогреть собаку перед физическими нагрузками и как делать растяжку после нагрузок. А самое главное, понимать, для чего это делать. :Ab: 
4. Что такое прыжки, какое важное значение имеет техника и мотивация прыжка. Какими упражнениями ставить технику, как учить собаку расчитать легкий безопорный прыжок, как использовать мышцы спины, как толкаться и раскрываться. Чтобы удачная спортивная карьера собаки не заканчивалась в 6-ти летнем возрасте.
5. Какое значение имеет ОП, как добиваться корректной ОП. Какие вспомогательные элементы сопутствуют корректной работе. Как ориентировать собаку на корректное движение рядом, какие виды коррекций используют в мировой практике.
6. Если есть проблемы на соревнованиях, то в первую очередь уметь анализировать тренинг и искать причины в тренинге.
7. Уметь разбивать элемент на составные части. Каждую часть учить отдельно и собирать элемент тогда, когда всё отработано. Всегда в тренинге пользоваться девизом от простого к сложному.
8. Ориентироваться не просто на выполнение элемента, а на оценку отлично за это выполнение и уметь выделить более важные составляющие общего результата.
9. Как и почему избегать лишних конфликтов в тренинге.
10. Как нагружать собаку в упражнении и как делать разрядку. Как пользоваться этим правилом на соревнованиях.

Большая часть проводников, участвующие в семинаре имели хорошие перспективы в спорте. Я надеюсь, что мои советы  смогут улучшить их результат.

----------


## Немка

Татьяна, огромное спасибо за проведение такого замечательного мероприятия!!! Всё было на высшем уровне!!! :Ax:

----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Tatjana

Каролина, спасибо за фото и добрые слова. А еще фотки будут? С собаками?

----------


## itell

Татьяна, большое спасибо за семинар и терпение при работе с людьми на данном семинаре. 
Надеюсь, прошедший семинар не последний в Сибири. Хочется встретиться с Вами вновь. 
Спасибо организаторам данного семинара. Все было на высоком уровне. Прекрасный стадион, хорошая гостиница.

----------


## Tatjana

*itell*, спасибо! :Ax: 
Да, действительно, организаторы молодцы! Было всё: и горка, и метр, и аджилитные барьеры.  Нам удалось поработать не только над технической частью, но и охватить важные составляющие прыжковой подготовки.

----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Andrei

*Немка*, нет случайно фотографий работы собаки (ротвейлер) Валерия Дедова? Очень любопытно посмотреть.

----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка



----------


## Немка

фсё... :0194:

----------


## Andrei

Спасибо, а полной клички собаки не помните? Я имею в виду ротта.

----------


## Staffik

: :0317: :Ура!!!!!!! Наконец-то зарегистрировался!!!! :Ae:

----------


## Staffik

Прочитал много хороших слов о семинаре. Но все это общие слова. Хотелось бы узнать какие выводы сделали для себя участники семинара? Как и на сколько изменилось мировозрение на дресировку? Какие ощущения вы получаете занимаясь со своей собакой? Очень хочется сравнить со своими ощущениями!: :Ad:

----------


## Немка

> Спасибо, а полной клички собаки не помните? Я имею в виду ротта.


Сибирская Звезда Рик :Ab:

----------


## Степанида

А кличку черныша не подскажите? 
И несколько слов об этой собаке, пожалуйста...

----------


## Tatjana

> А кличку черныша не подскажите? 
> И несколько слов об этой собаке, пожалуйста...


Увы, я не помню кличку собаки. 
Кажется это была сука. С начинающим, но очень талантливым проводником. :Ab:

----------


## Немка

Черныш который был на семинаре 
http://www.brt-siberianbear.narod.ru...eva-solnsa.htm

----------


## Ruari

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Была у Вас на семинаре, который мне очень помог и помогает в занятиях, опыт, полученный на семинаре, неоценим.  В процессе работы столкнулась с необходимостью переучивать свою собаку командам на другом языке. В связи с чем, вспомнились Ваши слова, а том, что самый «удобный» язык для собаки это голландский. Т.к. таким экзотическим языком не владею,  то хотела бы попросить у Вас помощи.  Не могли бы Вы привести правильное значение команд, а особенно их верное «звучание»?! Занимаемся ОКД, поэтому вот список необходимых команд:
Рядом 
Сидеть
Лежать 
Стоять 
Место 
Ко мне
Фу (нельзя)
Дай
Можно 
Апорт
Вперед
Барьер
Гуляй 
Можно (возьми)

Спасибо.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
> Была у Вас на семинаре, который мне очень помог и помогает в занятиях, опыт, полученный на семинаре, неоценим.  В процессе работы столкнулась с необходимостью переучивать свою собаку командам на другом языке. В связи с чем, вспомнились Ваши слова, а том, что самый «удобный» язык для собаки это голландский. Т.к. таким экзотическим языком не владею,  то хотела бы попросить у Вас помощи.  Не могли бы Вы привести правильное значение команд, а особенно их верное «звучание»?! Занимаемся ОКД, поэтому вот список необходимых команд:
> Рядом 
> Сидеть
> Лежать 
> Стоять 
> Место 
> Ко мне
> Фу (нельзя)
> ...


Ого! Ну я тоже владею только частично. Чем могу - помогу.
Рядом - фут
Сидеть - сит
Лежать - аф 
Стоять -штей
Место 
Ко мне - хир
Фу (нельзя) 
Дай - лос
Можно 
Апорт - аппорт
Вперед - форауз
Барьер - хопп
Гуляй 
Можно (возьми)

Мне кажется, что остальные команды не столь принципиальны. Я на барьере, например. тоже заменила команду на русское слово "давай". На Мире так Кваю и командовала.)))

PS.За добрые слова большое спасибо!  :Ax:

----------


## Ruari

Татьяна, Спасибо! :Ax:

----------

